# September Cripple Creek Catfish Tourney results



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The high waters kept the attendance down but for those anglers who showed up the bite was good. There were 61 entrants with a total payout of around $900.00. There were quite a few quality Channel and Flathead Catfish brought to weigh-in. The four Channels shown weighed from 14.1 to 17.07 pounds and the Flatheads shown weighed from 34 to 43.07 pounds.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/uploads/5/Sept_Tappan_Tourney_Channels.jpg
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/uploads/5/Sept_Tappan_Tourney_Flatheads.jpg


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

All weights are for 3 fish limits of Channel Catfish:
1st Place-Russ Fisher-36.06 pounds-$200.00
2nd Place-John Parrish-28.14 pounds-$131.00
3rd Place-Jeff Foster-26.02 pounds-$100.00
4th Place-Andrew Westrich-25.04 pounds-$68.00
5th Place-"Doc" Lange-19.11 pounds-$50.00

"Odd Fish"-Sherry Foster-3.14 pound Carp-$30.00
"Big Fish" (Channel)-Russ Fisher-17.07 pounds-$45.00
Flathead-Jeremy Cottrell-43.07 pounds-$140.00

Drawings:
T-Shirt-Lynn Lange
T-Shirt-Doc Lange
Hat-John Warren
Hat-Kris May
$5 Gift Certificate-Chris Menefee
$10 Gift Certificate-John Parrish
50/50-J R Eastman
Rod & Reel-John Parrish


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like some awesome fish! I wished I could have showed up! Even though I would have gotten my rear end handed to me......    



Hey I think the T-shirt drawing was rigged!   Kidding ya Doc and Lynn!

Really nice fish everyone!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice fish! That would be great to catch a flathead that size!


----------

